# Idiot sighting



## C Nash (Mar 3, 2010)

*[COLOR= #400000]Just trying to kill time till spring arrives[/COLOR]*
*[COLOR= #400000]IDIOT SIGHTING:[/COLOR]*[COLOR= #400000]
We had to have the garage door repaired. The repairman told us that one of our problems was that we did not have a 'large' enough motor on the opener. I thought for a minute, and said that we had the largest one Sears made at that time, a 1/2 horsepower. He shook his head and said, "Lady, you need a 1/4 horsepower." I responded that 1/2 was larger than 1/4. He said, "NO, it's not.. Four is larger than two..."
We haven't used------- repair since.[/COLOR]
[SIZE= 12pt]
*[COLOR= #400000]IDIOT SIGHTING:[/COLOR]*[COLOR= #400000]
My daughter and I went through the take-out window and I gave the clerk a $5 bill. Our total was $4.25, so I also handed her a quarter. She said, "You gave me too much money." I said, "Yes I know, but this way you can just give me a dollar bill back." She sighed and went to get the manager who asked me to repeat my request. I did so, and he handed me back the quarter, and said "We're sorry but we cannot do that kind of thing." The clerk then proceeded to give me back $1 and 75 cents in change..
Do not confuse the clerks at______.[/COLOR] 

*[COLOR= #400000]IDIOT SIGHTING:[/COLOR]*[COLOR= #400000]
I live in a semi rural area. We recently had a new neighbor call the local township administrative office to request the removal of the DEER CROSSING sign on our road. The reason: "Too many deer are being hit by cars out here! I don't think this is a good place for them to be crossing anymore."
From Kingman , KS[/COLOR] .[/SIZE] 
[SIZE= 12pt]
*[COLOR= #400000]IDIOT SIGHTING IN FOOD SERVICE:[/COLOR]*[COLOR= #400000]
My daughter went to a local Taco Bell and ordered a taco. She asked the person behind the counter for 'minimal lettuce.' He said he was sorry, but they only had iceberg lettuce.
From Kansas City[/COLOR][/SIZE] 
[SIZE= 12pt]
*[COLOR= #400000]IDIOT SIGHTING:[/COLOR]*[COLOR= #400000]
I was at the airport, checking in at the gate when an airport employee asked, "Has anyone put anything in your baggage without your knowledge?" To which I replied, "If it was without my knowledge, how would I know?" He smiled knowingly and nodded, "That's why we ask."
Happened in Birmingham , Ala.[/COLOR] 

*[COLOR= #400000]IDIOT SIGHTING:[/COLOR]*[COLOR= #400000]
The stoplight on the corner buzzes when it's safe to cross the street. I was crossing with an intellectually challenged coworker of mine. She asked if I knew what the buzzer was for. I explained that it signals blind people[/COLOR] when the light is red. Appalled, she responded, "What on earth are blind people doing driving?!"
She was a probation officer in Wichita , KS[/SIZE] 
[SIZE= 12pt]
*[COLOR= #400000]IDIOT SIGHTING:[/COLOR]*[COLOR= #400000]
We were having a good-bye luncheon for an old and dear coworker, as she was leaving the company due to 'downsizing.' Our manager commented cheerfully, "This is fun. We should do this more often." Not another word was spoken. We all just looked at each other with that deer-in-the-headlights stare. This was a lunch at Texas Instruments[/COLOR].[/SIZE] 
[SIZE= 12pt]
*[COLOR= #400000]IDIOT SIGHTING:[/COLOR]*[COLOR= #400000]
I work with an individual who plugged her power strip back into itself and for the sake of her life, couldn't understand why her system would not turn on. A deputy with the Dallas County Sheriff's office, no less.[/COLOR] 

*[COLOR= #400000]IDIOT SIGHTING:[/COLOR]*[COLOR= #400000]
When my husband and I arrived at an automobile dealership to pick up our car, we were told the keys had been locked in it. We went to the service department and found a mechanic working feverishly to unlock the driver side door. As I watched from the passenger side, I instinctively tried the door handle and discovered that it was unlocked. "Hey," I announced to the technician, "It's open!" His reply, "I know. I already got that side." This was at the Ford dealership in Canton , MS[/COLOR] .[/SIZE] 
[SIZE= 12pt]
*[COLOR= #400000]IDIOT SIGHTINGS:[/COLOR]*[COLOR= #400000]
When I left Hawaii[/COLOR] and was transferred to Florida[/SIZE] , I still had the Hawaiian plates on my car, as my car was shipped from Hawaii . I was parking somewhere (I can't remember) and a guy asked me "Wow, you drove from Hawaii to here?" I looked at him and quickly said "Yep. I took the Hawaii/San Francisco Bridge". He nodded his head and said "Cool!"

*
STAY ALERT! They walk among us... they REPRODUCE and apparently they vote too.......... God help the rest of us!*


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 3, 2010)

Re: Idiot sighting

Question:  Why do we drive on Parkways and park on Driveways?
Question:  Why do we have Braille on DRIVE UP ATM Machines?
Question:  Why do we call housing with multiple housing, APARTMENTS?  They are not Apart!


----------



## CharlieS (Mar 3, 2010)

Re: Idiot sighting

I went into Kentucky Fried Chicken a couple of years ago and ordered a whole roasted chicken.

The girl asked me if I wanted white meat or dark. I tried to explain to her that whole chickens come with both. I don't think she ever understood.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 3, 2010)

Re: Idiot sighting

Go into McDonalds and order a half dozen chicken McNuggets...they will tell you we only sell 6 or 9!!


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Re: Idiot sighting

at first I thought you was talking about people in GA. :laugh:  :laugh: but I see it was in KS MS and ALA. But they are funny enjoyed the laugh  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## big bilko (Mar 4, 2010)

Re: Idiot sighting

At a local market ,a vendor was selling a cheap battery chinese made toy for $2.50 each or 2 for $6.00 Even when I queried him he stuck to his guns and insisted it was 2 for $6.00 I bought 1 for $2.50 and my wife bought 1 for $2.50.  He still did not get it?  A budding banker in waiting.  Regards BIG BILKO     :laugh:  :8ball:  :8ball:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 4, 2010)

Re: Idiot sighting

Hollis, sounds like they are all over the place!!


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 4, 2010)

Re: Idiot sighting

Dumb as a box of Rocks 


A  VERY GOOD EXAMPLE OF THE KIND OF REPRESENTATION WE HAVE IN CONGRESS, TRUE  STORY:

A noted  psychiatrist was a guest speaker at an academic function where Nancy Pelosi happened to appear. Ms Pelosi took the opportunity to schmooze the good doctor a bit and asked him a question with which he was most at ease.

'Would you  mind telling me, Doctor,' she asked,'how you detect a mental deficiency in somebody who appears completely normal?'

'Nothing is easier,' he replied.'You ask a simple question which anyone should answer with no trouble. If the person hesitates, that puts you on the  track.'

'What sort of question?' asked  Pelosi.

Well, you might ask, 'Captain Cook made three trips around the world and died during one of them. Which one?''

Pelosi thought a moment, and then said with a nervous laugh,  'You wouldn't happen to have another example would you? I must confess I don't know much about history.'


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 4, 2010)

Re: Idiot sighting

I couldn't find my luggage at the airport baggage area and went to the lost luggage office and reported  the loss.  The woman there smiled and told me not to  worry because she was a trained professional and said I was in good hands. 'Now,' she asked  me,
'Has your plane arrived yet?'...
(I work with professionals like this.)

They Walk Among  Us!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

Re: Idiot sighting

now that is what happened to my luggage on the last flight i took ,, 10 yrs ago ,, it is still flying around with me (so they say )  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Mar 5, 2010)

Re: Idiot sighting

Probably for sale or been sold in Scottsburg Al. Rod :laugh:


----------



## big bilko (Mar 5, 2010)

Re: Idiot sighting

Friend of mine had a large bandage on each foot and was limping terribly.I asked him the reason and he replied.  Cooking a canned Christmas pudding.  The recipe said to stand in boiling water for 15 minutes :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown:  :clown:    Regards BIG BILKO. :evil:  :evil:


----------



## cwishert (Mar 15, 2010)

Re: Idiot sighting

"I see dumb people, they're all around me."  I work with people just like this and we work for the State government.  Luckily, I am one of the more normal ones.


----------



## try2findus (Mar 21, 2010)

Re: Idiot sighting

I have fun at our local McDonalds when I go indoors to order my coke.  

As I am certain it is habit, the young cashiers ask "for here or to go"?  They seem to get irritated when I reply, "Does it really matter?"   :bleh:


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 21, 2010)

Re: Idiot sighting

well confuse them even more by ordering a 1/2 dozen of Mc nuggets and a coke. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------

